# Boot flex for a beginner



## clanton (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey guys, beginner snowboarder. Went up a couple weeks back decided I'm over hiring. Found a K2 Hit machine cheap with Union bindings so i picked it up, but now I'm hunting for boots. I've already fitted a few at a store and i know my size/how it's supposed to fit but what's the deal with boot flex? I was looking at a pair of DC Kush's (old season but brand new - so they're cheap)... Apparently they're 7/10 flex and this isn't recommended for beginners? Why is this? What would you guys recommend? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

In a nutshell you get more power and force out of stiffer boots and soft boots are more forgiving. 
If you prefer stiffer boots have at it, there are no rules for what makes you comfortable. I'd recommend matching the flex of your boots to the board and bindings. Stiff boots on a soft board/soft bindings will almost certainly wash out the tail at each carve. Soft boots/bindings on a stiff board will not let you realize the boards full potential without exerting huge effort. There is a balancing point for the trifecta of board, binding and boots.

Que Wired for the foot speal.


----------



## clanton (Aug 27, 2018)

freshy said:


> In a nutshell you get more power and force out of stiffer boots and soft boots are more forgiving.
> If you prefer stiffer boots have at it, there are no rules for what makes you comfortable. I'd recommend matching the flex of your boots to the board and bindings. Stiff boots on a soft board/soft bindings will almost certainly wash out the tail at each carve. Soft boots/bindings on a stiff board will not let you realize the boards full potential without exerting huge effort. There is a balancing point for the trifecta of board, binding and boots.
> 
> Que Wired for the foot speal.


What exactly do you mean by forgiving? As in easier to perform better while still learning the ropes? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mid flex boots...will be easier for a beginner...because a stiff boot is responsive...and you don't know what you don't know...besides beginners are a bit twitchy. It would be like having a beginner driver learn to drive a turbo Porsche 900 whatever.

Having said that...the most important aspect of your boots, is do they fit. 

Though another caveat is if you weigh 300#...you want the stiffest boots you can find and the stiffest board with stiff ass bindings.


----------



## clanton (Aug 27, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Mid flex boots...will be easier for a beginner...because a stiff boot is responsive...and you don't know what you don't know...besides beginners are a bit twitchy. It would be like having a beginner driver learn to drive a turbo Porsche 900 whatever.
> 
> Having said that...the most important aspect of your boots, is do they fit.
> 
> Though another caveat is if you weigh 300#...you want the stiffest boots you can find and the stiffest board with stiff ass bindings.


Aight that makes sense, well I'll look for something a bit softer then. Im 71kg which is like 160lbs i think so that isn't an issue  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

clanton said:


> Aight that makes sense, well I'll look for something a bit softer then. Im 71kg which is like 160lbs i think so that isn't an issue
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


stiff boots for a beginner are fine...just a bit more punishing :surprise: but in the long run is better for your over all learning


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Flex rating is pretty much all over the map between companies.

Another thing to keep in mind is that stiff boots always get softer over time especially if you ride a lot. I use my older boots as "park" boots and it saves wear and tear on my new boots so they last longer.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

clanton said:


> What exactly do you mean by forgiving? As in easier to perform better while still learning the ropes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Exactly. Your movements wont be so exaggerated so unintentional movements will be a little more smoothed out. The sports car analogy is the best way I could relate it too... or think of someone that has to have their arms flailing just to keep their balance going down a run, stiff boots will pick up on all the commotion and buck them around, if they are soft they will be more forgiving keeping the rider going generally the way the boards pointed.


----------



## clanton (Aug 27, 2018)

freshy said:


> Exactly. Your movements wont be so exaggerated so unintentional movements will be a little more smoothed out. The sports car analogy is the best way I could relate it too... or think of someone that has to have their arms flailing just to keep their balance going down a run, stiff boots will pick up on all the commotion and buck them around, if they are soft they will be more forgiving keeping the rider going generally the way the boards pointed.


The DC Kush's i tried didn't seem that stiff even though they were rated 7/10 so i picked them up. Taken them home and tried them strapped into my bindings... I'm getting a bit of heel lift though. Might need to put in a J bar or something :/

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

clanton said:


> freshy said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Your movements wont be so exaggerated so unintentional movements will be a little more smoothed out. The sports car analogy is the best way I could relate it too... or think of someone that has to have their arms flailing just to keep their balance going down a run, stiff boots will pick up on all the commotion and buck them around, if they are soft they will be more forgiving keeping the rider going generally the way the boards pointed.
> ...


Like someone said companies flex ratings are not standardized so take them with a grain of salt. I have noticed the same with DC. Did you buy new? Kind of a bummer you got heel lift if so. Takes a few pairs before you nail the perfect boot.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Some people here claim you don't ever need stiffer boots and wanting stiffer boots is stupid, I think that's BS. I have Burton Ruler Wides which are pretty soft compared to other offerings. While they're 100% rideable, I would absolutely love stiffer boots. Really don't enjoy having to drive the boots so much that I have to strangle my legs with the laces to feel like they're responding to my inputs.


----------

